# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  أَعْذَب التّلاوَات ~ مهرة القصر

## مهرة القصر

بِسْمِ الله الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
السّلامُ عليكُم وَرحْمَة الله وَبركاته 


 القرآن كلامُ الله، أنزلَه على قلبِ رسول الله؛ ليقرأَه على الناس على مُكْثٍ؛ 
﴿ وَقُرْآَنًا فَرَقْنَاهُ لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى النَّاسِ عَلَى مُكْثٍ وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ تَنْزِيلاً ﴾ [الإسراء: 106]. 

ترتوي به قلوبُ الحائرين فتهدي،
 وتنتعشُ به عقولُ الصالحين فتتألَّق، 
وتكتحلُ به عيونُ الذاكرين فتبصر الحقَّ المبين،
 وتستمع إليه آذانُ المخلصين فتخشع لربِّها، وتعمل لدينها، وتؤسِّس لآخِرتها! 
لسماعِ القرآن سلطان للقلوب،
وسِحْرٌ للنفوس، وإرشادٌ للعقول، ولذَّة للأرواح، لا تُغَالب ولا تُقَاوم؛
للسماع مذاقٌ لا يعرفه إلا مَن ذَاقَه؛ لأنَّ الصمتَ وسكون الجوارح أدْعَى لعمل القلب،
وتزكية النفس، وتطهير الصدر، وتربية الجوارح.
وتميلُ النفوس إلى سماع القراءة بالترنُّم أكثر مِن مَيْلها لِمَن لا يترنَّم؛
 لأن للتطريب تأثيرًا في رِقَّة القلب وإجراء الدمع‏. (1)
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(( ما أَذِنَ اللهُ لشيءٍ كأذنِه لنبيٍّ ، يتغنَّى بالقرآن يجهرُ به )) - صحيح مسلم -
يعني ما استمع الله لشيء كاستماعه لنبي حسن الصوت،  (2) 
جاء في السنة الصحيحة الحث على التغني بالقرآن،
 يعني تحسين الصوت بالتلاوة
 ومنه الحديث الصحيح: (((ما أذن الله لشيء ما أذن لنبي حسن الصوت بالقرآن يجهر به))) 
وحديث: (((ليس منا من لم يتغن بالقرآن يجهر به)))
 ومن هذا قصة أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه لما مر عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يقرأ
 فجعل يستمع له عليه الصلاة والسلام وقال: 
(((لقد أوتي هذا مزماراً من مزامير آل داود))) (3)
.
.
 اللهمَّ فقِّهْنا في ديننا،
 واجعلِ القرآن ربيعَ قلوبنا، وشفاءَ صدورنا، وذهابَ هَمِّنا وغَمِّنا، 
اللهمَّ اجْعلْنا مع النبيين والصِّدِّيقين والشهداء والصالحين، وحُسُنَ أولئك رفيقًا، 
اللهمَّ ارزقنا الإخلاصَ في القول والعمل، ولا تجعلِ الدنيا أكبرَ هَمِّنا ولا مَبْلَغَ عِلْمنا، 
وصلِّ اللهمَّ على سيِّدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلِّم، والحمد لله ربِّ العالمين.
 
المصادر
1-خميس النقيب
2- الدرر السنية 
3-الموقع الرسمي للإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز
 رحمه الله 


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## مهرة القصر

محمد صديق المنشاوي (1919-1969)

 واحد من رواد التلاوة، تميّز بأسلوب متميز وحزين بتلاواته. 
قال عنه سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز:
"إنْ أردت أن تسمع إلى القرآن كما نزل فاستمع إلى المنشاوي"،
إنه صوت لا تملّ منه أبدًا كينبوع ماء طاهر متدفِّق مروٍ للعطشى 
.
.
وقال عنه إمام الدعاة الشيخ الراحل محمد متولي الشعراوي: 
«إنه ورفاقه الأربعة مقرئون؛ الآخرون يركبون مركبًا ويبحرون في بحر القرآن الكريم،
 ولن يتوقف هذا المركب عن الإبحار حتي يرث الله -سبحانه وتعالى- الأرض ومن عليها».

نهاونديات لاتصفها الكلمات للشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوي رحمه الله 

http://safeshare.tv/x/mQTrp8E3Btw
رحِم الله الشَّيخ محمد صدّيق المنشاوي رحْمة واسعة،
 فلم يورِّث درهمًا ولا دينارًا، ولكنَّه ورَّث تلاوة مجوَّدة وترتيلاً خاشعًا عذبًا لكِتاب الله، 
يأسر القلوب ويخرج بِها كوامن الهموم، ويستجلِب بها العبرات من العيون، 
لقد أيْقظ المنشاوي بتلاوتِه القلوب الغافلة، وأحْيَت تلاوته النّفوس المريضة،
 إنَّه القارئ الَّذي لا يَملُّ من القراءة،

----------


## مهرة القصر

"لَّقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ "

الشيخ- محمد اللحيدان 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
http://safeshare.tv/x/a0uwo2LqgjI

----------


## مهرة القصر

"إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا 
تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ أَلاَّ تَخَافُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ "

سورة فصلت
القارئ أحمد النفيس 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
http://safeshare.tv/x/Evd4YxpHJvM

----------


## مهرة القصر

النهي عن المنكر لايبيح لك ان تسلق الناس بألسنة حِداد فهذا هو المنكر 
فما العاصي بأشد جرمٌ من فرعون الذي قال الله فيه
(فقولا له قولاً ليّنا)
عبدالله المعيوف


تلاوة عذبه بصوت القاريء
أحمد العبيد
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
http://safeshare.tv/x/AnRiB-wesRM

----------


## مهرة القصر

لا تحتقر الانثى ربما تفعل المعجزات 
فأم مريم لما وضعتها قالت ليس الذكر كالانثى
 فجعل الله أنثاها آيةً للعالمين 
(وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ)
عبدالله سعد ال معيوف


تلاوة عذبه لسورة مريم 
للقاريء هزاع البلوشي 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
http://safeshare.tv/x/ss57cbf4686805f

----------


## مهرة القصر

( قُلْ مَن بِيَدِهِ مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ يُجِيرُ وَلَا يُجَارُ عَلَيْهِ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ) 

تلاوة رائعة من سورة المؤمنون 
للقاريء إدريس الهاشمي 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله

http://safeshare.tv/x/ss57cbf4aed7b1f

----------


## مهرة القصر

" وَجَدتُّهَا وَقَوْمَهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلشَّمْسِ "
مر الهدهد في رحلته بجبال ووهاد وبحار ومناظر ومجالس وعجائب.
لكن لم يستوقفه إلا نبأ الشرك الفادح.
د - عبدالله بن بلقاسم

تلاوة بصوت عذب
حوار الهدهد مع سليمان عليه السلام 
للقارئ سعيد الخطيب
ماشاء الله تبارك الله

http://safeshare.tv/x/p6FpdTEu4hc

----------


## مهرة القصر

تلاوة رائعة للقارئ 
خالد المطرودي سورة الصافات كاملة
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
http://safeshare.tv/x/MVwLJYJnU3I

----------


## مهرة القصر

- سُئِل النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلم : 
"أيُّ الناسِ أحسنُ صوتًا بالقرآنِ ، وأحسنُ قراءةً ؟
 قال : مَن إذا سمعتَهُ يقرأُ ، أُرِيتَ أنه يخشَى اللهَ"

تلاوة مؤثرة
بصوت الشيخ فهد الكندري 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
http://safeshare.tv/x/ss57cd3b56a7b24

----------


## مهرة القصر

الاستماع إلي القرآن قد يكون سبباً أن تصيبك نفحة من رحمات الله ..
 ﴿وَإِذَا قُرِئَ الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ وَأَنْصِتُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ )

تلاوه من سورة يوسف للقارئ عبدالرحمن العوسي
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
http://safeshare.tv/x/jQ95-u9Tf3g

----------


## مهرة القصر

" فنادى في الظلمات ..."
اهتف بربك في المضائق 
لا تنتظر وقت الصلاة
لم يكن في بطن الحوت محراب.
د. عبدالله بن بلقاسم

تلاوة تقشعر لها الأبدان وتدمع منها العين 
الشيخ ياسر الدوسري
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
http://safeshare.tv/x/rcXQ3iha6fk

----------


## مهرة القصر

اجعل العشر بداية إصلاح لسانك
وقلبك
وجوارحك،
وإصلاح علاقتك بربك،
وأكثر التكبير:
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر كبيراً
د. محمد العريفي

الشيخ القارىء عبدالعزيزصالح الزهراني 
سورة الفجر
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
http://safeshare.tv/x/ss57d12de787dc2

----------


## مهرة القصر

- من أقوال العلامه ابن عثيمين رحمه الله -
ظاهر قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
" مَنْ حَجَّ فلم يَرفُثْ ولم يَفْسُقْ رجعَ كيومِ ولدتْهُ أمُّه " 
وقوله "الْحَجُّ المَبْرُورُ لَيْسَ لَهُ جَزَاءٌ إِلاَّ الْجَنَّةُ"
أن الحج المبرور..[ يُكفّر الكبائر ]

 تلاوة إبداعية لآيات الحج 
بصوت القارئ إدريس أبكر
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
http://safeshare.tv/x/mhfUxCwDXGA

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ) 
**
 تلاوة خاشعه القارئ ناصر السعيد
ماشاء الله تبارك الله

https://safeshare.tv/x/ss57dd822b560ba
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
*
*( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ )
*
*الحمد أعم من الشكر، لأن الحمد يقع على الثناء وعلى التحميد وعلى الشكر.* 
*/ روائع القرآن*
*.*
*.*
*افتتح الله الخلق بالحمد ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ)*
*وختمه بالحمد ( وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُم بِالْحَقِّ وَقِيلَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ )
*
*فاحمد الله أولا وآخرا*  :31: 
*/ فوائد القرآن
*
*تلاوة ندية بصوت القارئ الشيخ أنور الصبان*
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

https://audio.islamweb.net/audio/ind...lsoura&qid=531


* :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حياتي لله ربي


جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم لكل ما يحبه ويرضاه







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تباركت ربنا


بارك الله فيكي



**كتب الله لكن السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة*
*و جُزيتن الفردوس الأعلى مِن الجنة* 
*.. آمين* 

 :31: *

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
*
*( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )
*
*ما كتبه الله لك لن تمنعه قوى الأرض مجتمعة* 
*( مَا يَفْتَحْ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِنْ رَحْمَةٍ فَلا مُمْسِكَ لَهَا) . 

صباحك رحمة*  :13:   :13 (5): 

*/ نوال العيد
.
.*
*( مَا يَفْتَحْ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِنْ رَحْمَةٍ فَلا مُمْسِكَ لَهَا)*
*آية تسكب على القلب الأمان . فكن مطمئناَ* 
*/ نوال البخيت*

*سورة فاطر بصوت القارئ الشيخ أحمد النفيس*
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

https://safeyoutube.net/w/atOq
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )
*
*(** وَالْفَجْرِ (1) وَلَيَالٍ عَشْرٍ (2) وَالشَّفْعِ وَالْوَتْرِ (3) وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَسْرِ**)
*
*الليالي العشر : المراد بها عشر ذي الحجة
*
*سورة الفجر - كاملة*
*تلاوة إبداعية بصوت القارئ عمر هشام العربي*
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله

https://safeyoutube.net/w/ntOq


* :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )
*
*( وَجَاءَهُمْ الْمَوْجُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَكَانٍ ) 
*
*مشركون دعوا الله حين غمرتهم الأمواج من كل مكان فنجاهم.* 
*كيف تيأس ولا تدعو وأنت مؤمن موحد. قل يارب*  :31: 
*/ عبدالله بن بلقاسم
*
*سورة يونس بصوت القارئ هيثم الدخين*
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

https://safeyoutube.net/w/ytOq

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )
*
*( وَإِنَّ السَّاعَةَ لآتِيَةٌ فَاصْفَحْ الصَّفْحَ الْجَمِيلَ )* 
*المنشغلون بآخرتهم المهتمون بمعادهم لا وقت لديهم للعداوات والضغينة* 
*/ نايف القصير*

*سورة الحجر بصوت القارئ هلويست نصر الدين*
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله*

*https://safeyoutube.net/w/3tOq


* :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone: *
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )

( وَذَلِكُمْ ظَنُّكُمْ الَّذِي ظَنَنتُمْ بِرَبِّكُمْ أَرْدَاكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ)

ظنك إما يسعدك ويرفعك أو يرديك ويخزيك !
فما ظنك بالكريم الأكرم الوهاب الواسع الباسط ؟*  :13 (5): *
/ أبرار بنت فهد القاسم

سورة فصلت
من اروع وأجمل ماترنم به الشيخ عبدالله الجهني
ماشاء الله تبارك الله

https://safeyoutube.net/w/BtOq

*
 :Astaghfor:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )
*
*( إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ نِدَاءً خَفِيّاً )*
* الله يسمع كل همسة تهمسها له وكل شكوى تشكوها له حتى لو لم تنطقها بفمك ،* 
*و تأكد ان رجاءك بالله لن يخيب*  :31: 
*/ مها العنزي
*
*د. محمد اللحيدان يفاجئ أهالي دبي في هذه التلاوة العجيبة*
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله

https://safeyoutube.net/w/OwOq
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

:SalamAlikom: 
*
من القلب شكرا لكل من مر من هنا 
غفر الله لي ولكم ،*
*وجزاكم ربي خيراً

* :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )
*
*( وَنَادَى أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ أَصْحَابَ النَّارِ أَنْ قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَا وَعَدَنَا رَبُّنَا حَقّاً)
*
*تلاوة في غاية الجمال للقارئ الشيخ رعد الكردي*
*من سورة الأعراف* 
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله

https://safeyoutube.net/w/DyOq


* :Sob7an:

----------


## مهرة القصر

_

_*صباح الرزق..*  :13:  :31: 
*رزقك في السماء لن يستطيع أحد من الخلق أن يصل إليه ليمنعه" 
*
*( وَفِي السَّمَاءِ رِزْقُكُمْ وَمَا تُوعَدُونَ )*
*/ نوال العيد*

*سورة الذاريات ، أجمل ما سمعت | القارئ عبدالرحمن المسعودي

https://safeyoutube.net/w/Zwgu

+

https://safeyoutube.net/w/ixgu

ماشاء الله تبارك الله*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*
*( أَلَمْ نَجْعَلْ الأَرْضَ مِهَاداً )
*
*المهد علامة الحنان والأمومة للطفل الضعيف العاجز*
*لا تخف أنت في مهد هيأه الله لك ما أرحم الله* 
*/ عبدالله بلقاسم*

*لأول مرة سورة النبأ كاملة بصوت القارئ عبدالرحمن مسعد* 
*| ارح قلبك*  :31: 

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

https://safeyoutube.net/w/Rxgu

* :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*
*( وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَعَلَهُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِنْ يُدْخِلُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ )
*
*مساؤك رحمات وبركات... " يُدخل من يشاء في رحمته ... "* 
*اللهم أدخلنا في رحمتك يا حي يا قيوم . .* 
*/ نايف الفيصل
*.
.
*( لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ )
*
*أنا مذنب أنا مخطئ أنا عاصي* 
*هو غافر هو راحم هو كافي* 
*قـابلتُهـن ثلاثـة بثلاثـة وستغلبنَّ أوصافُه أوصافي.* 
*/ ابو حمزة الكناني
*
*سورة الشورى كاملة - ديباج القرآن - تلاوة جميلة بصوت يأسر القلب*  :31: 
*القارئ ياسر الزيلعي 
*
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

https://safeyoutube.net/w/lAVw

* :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone: *
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
صباح الذكر الحكيم* 
* صباح النور المبين*
* صباح الطمأنينة والراحة النفسية*
* صباح الهواء النقي الندي والذي لا تجده إلا في كلام العليم الخبير..
و الذي لا يحي القلب إلا به ولا تهتدي الروح إلا به...... 
*
*النجاة في كتاب الله....*
*{وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَصَّلْنَاهُ تَفْصِيلًا}.....كل الحلول لكل الأزمات في كتاب الله.....*
* اللهم وفقنا للعمل والتدبر بما فيه من الآيات

صباحكم قرآن* ***
مع تلاوة مؤثرة آيات تصف اهل الجنة ونعيمها 
القارئ اليمني ياسر ألزيلعي

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

https://safeyoutube.net/w/g4Zw

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*
*( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نُودِيَ لِلصَّلَاةِ مِن يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَذَرُوا الْبَيْعَ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ )
*
*بصوت القارئ محمد النقيب* 
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

https://safeyoutube.net/w/3Dxx
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*
*( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (*) أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ )*
*.
.
*
*( وَإِذْ لَمْ يَهْتَدُوا بِهِ فَسَيَقُولُونَ هَذَا إِفْكٌ قَدِيمٌ )*
*لا يكره الدين أو يهمشه أويلمز أهله أحد لامست الهداية شغاف قلبه؛*
*لأن الهداية نور، والخفافيش تكره النور
(وإذ لم يهتدوا به فسيقولون هذا إفك قديم)*
*الشيخ د. سعود الشريم*
*.
.*
*( وَأَصْلحْ لي في ذُرِّيَّتي إنِّي تُبْتُ إلَيْك .. )* 
*التـوبة والدعـاء ، من أسباب صلاح الأبناء !!* 
*/ عايض المطيري
*
*تلاوة خاشعة بصوت القارئ الشيخ مشاري العفاسي
ماشاء الله تبارك الله

https://safeyoutube.net/w/AMNy 
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*
*( وَرَبُّكَ الْغَفُورُ ذُو الرَّحْمَةِ )
*
*من دعوات سورة الكهف رب اغفر لي وارحمني 
تأولا لقوله* *{ وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة }*
*/ محمد الربيعة
*
*تلاوة ندية من سورة الكهف* 
*بصوت القارئ الشيخ رعد الكردي*
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله

https://safeyoutube.net/w/XMNy 


* :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*
*(** وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ زُمَراً* *)*
*اللهم ارزقنا تقوى تجعلنا ممن يساق ويُزاحم في تلك الزمر يا ربّ العالمين.*  :13 (5):  :13 (5): 
*/ عمر المقبل*
*-------------
*
*أول لحظة في الجنة يُقال لأهلها :* 
*(** سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ طِبْتُمْ فَادْخُلُوهَا خَالِدِينَ* *)*
*اللهم اجلعنا من الذين يسمعونها . .* :31:  :31: *
**/ روائع القرآن*
*--------------------
*
*(  إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ وَإِنَّهُم مَّيِّتُونَ )*
* لم نخلق للبقاء ! فـَصنع لـ نفسك أثراً طيباً ؛ يبقى من بعدك .*
*/ تأملات قرآنية

**من اقدم التلاوات للشيخ سعد الغامدي - سنة 1411 - سورة الزمر*
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

https://safeyoutube.net/w/j1r0

* :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone: *
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

**( أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ )
**ستنقشع سحب الهم وينجلي ضباب الغم وستمطر سماء حياتك بالأعطيات والجبر والهبات*  :13 (3):  :13 (3):  :13 (3):  :13 (5):  :13 (5): 
*"أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه و(يكشف) السوء"* 
*/ أبرار بنت فهد القاسم
----------------

( وَإِنَّهُ لَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ )
**" كنا نظن أننا نحيا إذ نتنفس ونتحرك ..* 
*حتى ساق الله خُطانا إلى رحاب القرآن،*
* فعلمنا أننا كنا فقط على قيد العيش،* 
*وأن الحياة كل الحياة أن تكون في قيد القرآن " ** 

*تمضي الحياة وأنت تطلب أُنسها .. والأنس كل الأنس في القرآن*  :31:  :31: 

*تلاوة عذبة بصوت القاريء إسلام صبحي* 
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

https://safeyoutube.net/w/vPO2
*
 :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*
*( وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي اتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ الرَّسُولِ سَبِيلًا )*
*"يالتني اتخذت ( مع الرسول ) سبيلا "*
* أثمن ما في الدنيا.. أن تكون ( مع ) الصادقين ...* :31: 
* / نايف الفيصل
*
*...{*
*تنفس من عطور الذكرِ ذكراً...* 
*ليشرح يومك الميمون صدراً...*
*وصلِّ على النبي صلاة حبّ ..* 
*يصلِّ عليك ربُّ الكونِ عشراً* 
*...}*  :13 (5):  :13 (5):  :13 (5): 

*تلاوة نجدية لفضيلة الشيخ عبد الله القرعاوي*
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

https://safeyoutube.net/w/1Mg4
*
*+
https://safeyoutube.net/w/AMg4
*
*اللهم صلّ على محمد، وعلى آل محمد، كما صليت على إبراهيم، وعلى آل إبراهيم، إنك حميد مجيد،* 
*اللهم بارك على محمد، وعلى آل محمد، كما باركت على إبراهيم، وعلى آل إبراهيم، إنك حميد مجيد.
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*
*( اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ )
*
* " الله خالق كل شيء "*
* فيخلق الأسباب من عدم . لا تيأس"*  :31:  :31: 
*/ عقيل الشمري
*
*تلاوة خاشعة بصوت القارئ..عمر الدريويز..*
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

https://safeyoutube.net/w/KOg4

* :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*.
.

لِمن تَواجد هُنا ..*  :13 (5): *
*
*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم* 
*أن ييسرلي ولكم جميع مانتمناه ..*
*وان يسخرلي ولكم ملائكة السماء وجند الارض ..*
*وأن يفتح ليَ ولكم باب الرزق من حيث لا نحتسب ..*
*وأن يطرح في حياتي وحياتكم بركة وسعادة لا تنتهي* 
*وأن يبشرني ويبشركم بما طال إنتظاري وانتظاركم به* 
*عاجل غير آجل 
**آمين ،،

* :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

( ‏فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَه ) 
*
*يوماً ما ستزف لك الأمنيات*
*من كل حدب وصوب*
*أمنيات أرسلتها حيناً من الدهر*
*نحو السماء !*  :13 (3):  :13 (3):  :13 (3): 
*ونسيتها لكن الكريم لم ينْسَها !*  :13 (5):  :13 (5): 

*( فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ )*
*تلاوة مؤثرة الشيخ الدكتور. محمد اللحيدان 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله

https://safeyoutube.net/w/MEh6

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
البُشرى ..
*
*( يَوْمَ تَرَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَسْعَى نُورُهُمْ بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَبِأَيْمَانِهِمْ بُشْرَاكُمْ الْيَوْمَ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ )*
*/ د. رقية المحارب*
*
*
*تلاوة خاشعة .. { بُشْرَاكُمُ الْيَوْمَ جَنَّاتٌ } .. 
من سورة الحديد ..القارئ طارق محمد*
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

https://safeyoutube.net/w/wGh6


* :Sobhan:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*
*( وَقُلْ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ )
*
*ما أعظم ختم سورة المؤمنون بقوله* 
*{ وقل رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين }* 
*فاجعلها من دعواتك أيها المؤمن الكريم*  :31: 
*/ محمد الربيعة
*
*تلاوة جميلة جدا قمة في الهدوء والروحانيه* *القارئ الشيخ إدريس ابكر* 
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله

https://safeyoutube.net/w/Ryk8

*
 :Astaghfor:

----------

